
SV company that automates 'mundane' tasks gets nearly $2 Bn valuation - denzil_correa
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/05/goldman-sachs-funds-automation-anywhere-at-billion-dollar-valuation.html
======
ryanmercer
Per their site
[https://www.automationanywhere.com/products/enterprise](https://www.automationanywhere.com/products/enterprise)

>Create software robots to automate any process end-to-end. Cognitive bots
that learn as they work, and analytics that can change the way you operate.

So it's a sorta self-learning IFTTT/DIY Zapier zap that can generate analytics
too?

